# Prong collar size



## gmartinez3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello,

I have recently noticed my dog is reacting differently to different sized prong collars. It seems to me that when I am using the 2.25mm, she reacts to it better (She won't try to fight against the pressure & when I correct her she responds accordingly.) However when I use the 3.0 mm, it feels like she tries to fight the pressure and also does not respond (ignores) to corrections that well. Should I use the 2.25 mm instead of the 3.0mm? Also, how tight should the prong collar fit?

I am concerned that I may be over stimulating her if I use the 2.25 mm since it is meant for smaller dogs. 
My dog is a 1 year old female.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I would imagine she would react stronger to the smaller prongs because the correction is much sharper considering the size of the prong is significantly smaller for the size of dog. Personally I would use the 3.0mm for safety reasons. The prong should fit directly under the jaw and behind the ears, and you should be able to slip one finger underneath as it should fit quite snug. Here's a Leerburg article on prong collar fitting: Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

The smaller one is more effective in administering a sharper correction. The larger one can be used more as a management tool. You have to decide which suits your needs.


----------



## gmartinez3 (Jan 23, 2017)

What do you recommend for walking? 
Can I use the 2.25 for obedience? and the 3.0 for walking? I feel like she responds better to the 2.25 during our walks.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Whatever works, but don't rely on the collar to control her. Teach her how to behave, walk nice, whatever it is you're looking for. If you do use the small one, make sure you back it up with a nylon slip or a fursaver. They bend and weaken really easy.


----------

